# Beer?



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a young GSD. Today i was enjoying a lager and he started begging So a poured about two ounces into his bowl and he sucked it right down. I'm sure letting him drink a whole beer would be bad in some way, but a little splash as a treat can't hurt him... can it?


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure, and I'm sure others will speak up but I personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My dogs name is Masi and she is an alchoholic

I rarely drink, my husband doesn't drink, but that girl is VERY attracted to booze..especially beer..She's come to different outings with me, and she will 1. gravitate towards any man who has booze on his breath, the drunker the better and 2, will slug your beer down in a second if you don't watch it.

With that said, i do not encourage it at all..I'm sure a sip here and there wouldn't harm them but I just don't do it.

I wonder if there is AA for dogs?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Dogs like the taste of beer, but that doesn't mean you should let them do it. It's about on the same level as letting a little kid have a drink.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Not a good idea.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Bad idea, but yes my two love going to my in-laws because they are all drinkers and never put their glasses up high enough. Neither go for wine, but beer is definitely something I watch them like hawks around. Alcohol isn't great for us so it should be obvious it's not good for them either, they weigh less than us intensifying the effect, and they have slower metabolisms than we do. No more beer is my vote no matter how cute their begging face is


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure they would enjoy the taste of chocolate too. :thinking:

what would posses someone to give their dog alcohol?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldn't give my puppy or dog alcohol. I read in one of my books that it's really poisonous or can cause harm to a dog.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

remember spuds mackenzie? "she" died of renal failure.. but she also lived to be 10y/o
but i cant say much... when i was a teen my buddy and i got his chihuahua high... <hides>


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Neither my hubby nor I drink, but my brother had a very bad habit of giving small amounts beer to Miikka. I’d get soooo mad at him!! I think he understands now, though, that it’s not a very good idea! 

If I were you, I wouldn't do it anymore.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no beer, no alcoholic drinks and don't blow pot
in your dogs face.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Many people can say it's bad.. But what's the scientific facts??

My doctor tells me too much liquor will kill my liver over time.. But my drinking level poses no threat: 24 pack every month. But a gallon of vodka a week.. Different story.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Many people can say it's bad.. But what's the scientific facts??


Look it up on the internet, there's lots of info about how it's toxic to dogs.....but really what's the point of giving your dog beer? I mean really, does he just refuse to eat his pizza without it or what?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL @Whiteshepherds. Alcohol damages the liver, kidneys, and heart- it's a fact. A little here and there is probably not going to chip away at your or your dog's health, but genetically some people and other animals like our beloved dogs are more sensitive to certain things. Dogs process foods differently than we do which is why citrus, chocolate, avocado, grapes, and other foods that are good for us are deadly for them- beer is just not meant for dogs it's kinda common sense.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Look it up on the internet, there's lots of info about how it's toxic to dogs.....but really what's the point of giving your dog beer? I mean really, does he just refuse to eat his pizza without it or what?


The Internet is by far not the best source of information to a point. Y'all are saying it's bad and/or toxic. But what's the real reason? Is it like peanuts? Some people can eat em all day, no issues. Otheres swell up and can die in minutes because they are simply alergic. 

What's the point in just giving your pup water and dry food it's whole life? I know salad and steaks are good for me with a small glass of red wine with at least half my body weight of water measured in oz. However I enjoy my glass of beer an slice of cake. 

Now I agree what is the point in giving a pup alcoholic beverages? We have no idea if they like, crave, want, need some beer. 

I personally wouldn't give my pet liquor..I like it too much.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a friend who gave his Labs. beer all the time.

Cost him a few grand to have the beer caps removed from the dogs stomach since the caps smelled and tasted of beer...


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Being that Titon is "German" and I am as well, I give him a bottle of Jaggermeister every day. Helps to calm his high energy.

-E





If any one thinks I'm serious, you need some skills in humor and common sense.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Being that Titon is "German" and I am as well, I give him a bottle of Jaggermeister every day. Helps to calm his high energy.
> 
> -E
> 
> ...


Haha that made me chuckle


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We know dogs don't need beer since beer is not a nutritional staple needed by anyone, you can't crave what you've never had, and while some dogs like the taste it is poisonous to them like chocolate and other foods they just can't tolerate in large quantities. Don't need to worry about internet reliability with that. 

If you want to add variety in your dogs diet add in some low sodium chicken or beef broth, wet food, home cooked, canned tuna or salmon, eggs, and healthy table scraps into his kibble. I'm not anti alcohol exactly but with a dog it should be an automatic duh moment that they shouldn't be drinking it....and their not 21


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> The Internet is by far not the best source of information to a point. Y'all are saying it's bad and/or toxic. But what's the real reason? Is it like peanuts? Some people can eat em all day, no issues. Otheres swell up and can die in minutes because they are simply alergic. .


Oh I'm sorry, saying it's toxic, that was the fake reason...you caught me. The real reason is because they don't have thumbs so they can't twist the caps off, and there's nothing more frustrating than being home alone with a bottle of beer you can't open. A frustrated GSD is not a pretty picture, best to avoid it at all costs. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh I'm sorry, saying it's toxic, that was the fake reason...you caught me. The real reason is because they don't have thumbs so they can't twist the caps off, and there's nothing more frustrating than being home alone with a bottle of beer you can't open. A frustrated GSD is not a pretty picture, best to avoid it at all costs.


[/QUOTE]

:spittingcoffee: Is that why evolution didn't remove their dew claws?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Oh I'm sorry, saying it's toxic, that was the fake reason...you caught me. The real reason is because they don't have thumbs so they can't twist the caps off, and there's nothing more frustrating than being home alone with a bottle of beer you can't open. A frustrated GSD is not a pretty picture, best to avoid it at all costs.


[/QUOTE]

Right. Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about. 

Point has been proven. Any dog can have beer that's given to them (clearly). As far as how healthy it is, or how it's effects in amounts reflect to their body, has yet to be studied on a large population to rule out side effects, long term, short term effects, ect.. 

So until that time comes, you can't provide any true facts in regards to any deadly, long term, short term, and health effects on specific animals.

But do continue on your side tracked jokes to avoid the fact you have no room to say what is right and/or wrong on this topic as far as health concerns go. 

Btw, I do agree on the part about em not craving due to not tasting. How can you want something you know nothing about?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you okay? Think about this seriously for just a moment- Alcohol is a drug and any drug consumed in large quantities or over long periods of time causes damage to the body....even legal drugs like Tylenol, Aspirin, and cold medicine. There are multitudes of studies on the effects of alcohol on neurological, renal, hepatic, and cardiac systems. The fact is many of these studies have been done on laboratory animals closer to dogs than us, but lets not discount all those human studies either. A dogs metabolism is slower than ours, they weigh less, and smaller amounts of alcohol affect them more rapidly than us because of these factors. Alcohol along with other drugs kill vital organ and brain cells to process the alcohol or other drug- any cellular damage increases the chance of cell mutations that can cause cancer and other diseases. I think anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together can find the room and reasoning to accurately state alcohol is not good for dogs


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Are you okay? Think about this seriously for just a moment- Alcohol is a drug and any drug consumed in large quantities or over long periods of time causes damage to the body....even legal drugs like Tylenol, Aspirin, and cold medicine. There are multitudes of studies on the effects of alcohol on neurological, renal, hepatic, and cardiac systems. The fact is many of these studies have been done on laboratory animals closer to dogs than us, but lets not discount all those human studies either. A dogs metabolism is slower than ours, they weigh less, and smaller amounts of alcohol affect them more rapidly than us because of these factors. Alcohol along with other drugs kill vital organ and brain cells to process the alcohol or other drug- any cellular damage increases the chance of cell mutations that can cause cancer and other diseases. I think anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together can find the room and reasoning to accurately state alcohol is not good for dogs


Recent studies have shown red wine and dark chocolate help reduce the risk of blood clots. And also little amounts of alcohol are alright esp red wine while pregnant is apparently proven alright. 

Now based on your logic this is not possible..?

Just sayin.

Like I said earlier, I don't give my pets any liquor. But I am looking for facts, not hear say or possible historic myths


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldnt do it. Believe it or dont, your dog can actually get sick. extremely so. There are some ingredients in some beers that dogs can be allergic to (wheat products). A glass of red wine may be good for us but because dogs process things differently then we do, would you really want to take the chance? Sure we love chocolate but it can be deadly to a dog. And beer breath.... i'd rather have dog breath.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Recent studies have shown red wine and dark chocolate help reduce the risk of blood clots. And also little amounts of alcohol are alright esp red wine while pregnant is apparently proven alright.
> 
> Now based on your logic this is not possible..?
> 
> ...


doesn't chocolate have a chemical in it that is poisonous to dogs? at least thats what all my books say.. ESPECIALLY bakers chocolate... not sure about the wine in very slight moderations... got to remember their liver isn't very big compared to humans


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> Right. Clearly you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> *Point has been proven.* Any dog can have beer that's given to them (clearly). As far as how healthy it is, or how it's effects in amounts reflect to their body, has yet to be studied on a large population to rule out side effects, long term, short term effects, ect..
> 
> ...


can you site your sources that show beer is not harmful to dogs? I'd love to look into this further. thanks!


----------



## Blackcolin (May 22, 2010)

They make beer for dogs; google "dog beer."


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Pure alcohol (ethenol) is used as an "antidote" for antifreeze poisoning. " ethanol prevents the key ingredient in antifreeze, the ethylene glycol, from being metabolized into toxic chemicals in the body. This lets the body remove the ethylene glycol harmlessly through the body’s waste. Simply speaking, the ethanol lets you “pee it out”."

If it can keep a dog from dying, it can't be all bad.

Not that I would let my dogs drink beer. Just posing a possibility.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The possibility of what? 

For the medical use of a dog dying from antifreeze poisoning - that is one thing. 

Please. This is ridiculous. Where is a veterinarian going to get research funding to study the impact of alcohol given for recreational purposes to dogs when they haven't discovered markers for cancers, why dogs bloat, etc. Oh wait, apparently someone has to study this because of pancreatitis due to alcohol consumption - so there are enough idiots feeding their dogs alcohol: SpringerLink - Digestive Diseases and Sciences, Volume 26, Number 9 And weakening their hearts: Effect of Prolonged Alcohol Administration on Calcium Transport in Heart Muscle of the Dog -- BING et al. 35 (1): 33 -- Circulation Research

Who would ever think that two body systems as similar as dogs and humans would have some of the same impacts from the same substances! Weird huh? I bet it even damages their livers.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That was kinda my point- alcohol has it's positive benefits in small doses for humans, but overall does more damage than good in the long run.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I found where in the book it says alcohol is poisonous.

Page 50, under "Poisons" paragraph



> Most people do not realize the extreme availability to dogs, especially puppies, of the things that can poison them. Just to list a few:
> -*Alcohol*
> -*Beer* (it is *not cute* to try to get your dog drunk; it can lead to staggering and *coma*) . . .


Quoted from The German Shepherd Dog Handbook by Dr. Mary Belle Brazil-Adelman.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a good idea. My friend gives her dog whole cans of beer and huge chocolate cupcakes! The dog is severely overweight, has a skin issues(nothing that she will help get rid of or cure)

I bet if he were human, he would be a beer belly alcoholic.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> My dogs name is Masi and she is an alchoholic


comedy genius...that almost made me pee my pants.:rofl:


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I live out in the country and there are quite a few old timers who say that giving a dog beer every once in a while will give the dog a nice, glossy coat. I think it's along the same lines of old men's tales (they're not really old wives' tales if they come from men, are they?) that giving a dog bacon grease will also keep their coats nice.

Theoretically, could the occasional beer make a dog's coat shiny? I don't know. I suppose it's possible but I'm pretty sure nobody has ever studied the effect of beer on the health and coat of a dog. Seems to be a common enough cited "benefit" of giving beer to dogs among old timers, however.

Would I give my dog beer? No, I wouldn't give her beer any more than I would give her chocolate. While she would have to ingest quite a lot of either item to make her seriously ill, why take the risk? Chocolate isn't "toxic" to dogs, either, but the theobromine in it can kill a dog if there's enough of it in the dog's system - kind of like caffeine can kill you if you have enough of it in your system. 

Does she occasionally get a sip of beer when we're around company and nobody's watching? You betcha. If a glass is low enough, her tongue will be in it.  If I'm not around, at any rate. Will it kill her? No. Will it harm her? Unlikely. Should I *give* it to her - no.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> -*Beer* (it is *not cute* to try to get your dog drunk; it can lead to staggering and *coma*) . . .


No offense to the good Doctor, but beer does the same to humans, too. It can lead to staggering, coma, and even death. If consumed in large enough quantities.

Obviously, giving a dog beer is not a good thing to do, has no nutritional value, and makes no sense, but it's not exactly "poisonous", nor will it kill a dog to snatch a sip if you don't watch your glass. 

A lot of lists of "things that are poisonous" or otherwise dangerous to dogs include items people feed ALL THE TIME - raw chicken, raw eggs, raw fish. Which are perfectly safe and not poisonous or dangerous. But so many lists simply include them.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> A lot of lists of "things that are poisonous" or otherwise dangerous to dogs include items people feed ALL THE TIME - raw chicken, raw eggs, raw fish. Which are perfectly safe and not poisonous or dangerous. But so many lists simply include them.


how exactly are these things poisonous? thats all they eat if in the wild.. plus the guts which would be more harmful


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She said they are not poisonous, but items some books will site as dangerous for doggie consumption


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> She said they are not poisonous, but items some books will site as dangerous for doggie consumption


i don't see how as long as its decently fresh and hasn't been sitting on the counter for hours on end... thats what they are meant to eat, allbeit i don't know how to fix my dog some barf or raw, so he eats TOTW canned and eagle pack kibble... but i have givin him some raw chicken strips.. we have givin our cat (14 y/o right now) chicken every time we cook it, and nothing wrong


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nevermind...Abbyk9 AND Jean beat me to it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL She didn't say raw was bad either SOME BOOKS STILL SITE RAW MEAT AS NOT OKAY FOR DOGS- BOOKS NOT THE OP


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol this thread turned out pretty good! 

My last dog ate a herseys dark chocolate bar and is still kickin living life to the fullest 4 years later. Just saying.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

adamdude04 said:


> Lol this thread turned out pretty good!
> 
> My last dog ate a herseys dark chocolate bar and is still kickin living life to the fullest 4 years later. Just saying.



:thinking: What exactly is your point? A German Shepherd is most likely not going to have much of a reaction to a chocolate bar due to their size. A smaller dog could have a very serious adverse reaction. 

Our boxers used to eat entire Easter Baskets full of candy, no matter how high we put them. Luckily, it never affected them. 

However, I'm not going to sit down with a 6 pack, a bunch of grapes and a chocolate bar as a treat for my dog. Your posts just seem to defy logic.

And as an FYI...alcoholics do NOT die a pleasant death. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Your last dog ate ONE hershey's bar? I would expect that dog to be alive today, all things being equal. 

I am not sure people are understanding some of this information. 

Toxicity for some things, over time use for others...blah blah blah...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> My last dog ate a herseys dark chocolate bar and is still kickin living life to the fullest 4 years later. Just saying.


Does you dog live with someone else now? You said he's alive but he's your last dog?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

AbbyK9 said:


> ... Chocolate isn't "toxic" to dogs, either, but the theobromine in it can kill a dog if there's enough of it in the dog's system ...


:thinking: :thinking: :thinking: That's sounds like it might be toxic to me :thinking: :thinking: :thinking:

Having seen dogs pronounced "okay" after ingesting chocoalate, sent home, only to seizure and die days later, I would call that toxic????


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> ....I am not sure people are understanding some of this information.
> 
> Toxicity for some things, over time use for others...blah blah blah...


This is one of the most depressing threads I've seen in quite awhile.....I don't even have words to comment properly....


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Well they are German blood lines, its no wonder they love beer :wild:


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

If grapes are toxic to dogs then wouldn't red wine be poison?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Does you dog live with someone else now? You said he's alive but he's your last dog?


Yes, the ex. Got him (not my GSD) together, an she took him. Now has a nice chunk of land to play on.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

poisonous - what does this mean??? I assume death or serious short term needed medical attention. 

Toxic - same as above, or used in the context of it's okay, but over time too much will hinder your life in a health form. Or in rare cases, it's not pure and putting this junk in your body is like eating meat. 

So why is everyone so confused?? Look, I'm on your side. I'm not going to give my pup liquor. But in the same sense, how do we really know it's bad?? Because some guy said so? 

If my dog ate a single chocolate bar and was fine as could be, that's considered poisonous? We understand it's not healthy. You people who smoke, who are you to judge? You people who eat candy often? What about you folks who drink alcoholic drinks? How about that excess sodium we all consume in snacks, meals, and such? 

Who cares if a dog has a little beer. If he dies, well I'm sorry. If not, then okay good. Clearly we have, seen, heard of people giving their dogs beer. They are still alive, right? So remind me again why this is bad? Wait wait.. How about this..

Dog food. Do you feed kibble in a bag?? Do you buy the best stuff on the market? Is that kibble as good as at all possible?? No. But wait, there is more! What if you feed your dog too much? Over weight. Too less? Well that's a skinny dog huh? Okay so you work all the time.. He doesn't get the play time needed to stay fit. And you want to talk about what's toxic?? 

Now my understanding is y'all think a half a cup of beer is the worst thing. Some of you think chocolate is instant death. Who cares? 

Bottom line, give your dog what you want. Believe what you want. I wanted to know WHY beer was bad for a dog other than "because a guy in a book said so".. I want the scientific backings.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

adamdude04 said:


> But in the same sense, how do we really know it's bad?? Because some guy said so?


No, it's called common sense and experience. 

For those of us that hang out on the health boards, and have seen a entire range of health issues, and have seen a lot of really sick dogs, and dogs die, myself, Jean, others, etc., this question of yours is absolutely absurd.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

adamdude04 said:


> ......
> 
> Bottom line, give your dog what you want. Believe what you want. I wanted to know WHY beer was bad for a dog other than "because a guy in a book said so".. I want the scientific backings.


That's a terrible and idiotic bottom line.

did you bother to read the links that Jean posted earlier?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

No I didn't read any links. 

I'm sorry you're so upset.. You must not still understand the point I'm getting at...

Back to the peanuts thing.. Some people swell up and die. Others can eat em all day long. You want to sit back and tell me every single dog that has had beer has died?? Please, that's false hopes. 

And you can hang out on the health boards all you want. We all have our hobbies and learn from em. But until you have done a scientific research and can give me true numbers then I'll believe anything you say. Until then, you just have a hypothesis based on what you've heard from mixed sources. 

Now I'm not calling it out, but I assume the "health board" is a forum?? If so, like most forums they are created to help other users with expeinces or opinions. Most in which are problems or issues. Some good ideas.. So wouldn't it naturally have threads in regards to health issues? And if related to dogs be focused on negative effects rather than positive effects?

And why is everyone aiming to me? I just want scientific source of information. I take user experience in as well. It's quite funny how everyone is telling me I'm wrong, but yet I'm on the same page as y'all as far as giving my pup beer, liquor, grapes, ect..


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

adamdude04 said:


> No I didn't read any links.
> 
> I'm sorry you're so upset.. You must not still understand the point I'm getting at...


I know full well what your point is...you ask for proof and scientific facts, but have no intent whatsoever in looking at any material or arguments that are presented.

You have an absurd idea, and are enjoying this on some level....




> And why is everyone aiming to me? I just want scientific source of information.......


People aren't aiming "at you". What they see is someone that clearly is promoting a point of view that is dangerous in the grand scheme of things. Not only that, it's VERY clear, that you really don't want any facts or common sense interjected here, since, by your own admission, you can't seem to bother to read.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

AdamDude, I also can't see the point you are trying to make. I'm really trying to though, I read this whole thread. Are you saying that you believe nothing unless you have a scientific study at your fingertips? Because not every dog who has beer ingests enough to die, that means that it's okay to give them beer? Or the same sentence but with chocolate?

I can ingest small amounts of cyanide and be okay. Does that mean I can give you a big plate full of it and you'll be okay? Wanna try it? I don't have any scientific paper handy that says it's bad.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> I can ingest small amounts of cyanide and be okay. Does that mean I can give you a big plate full of it and you'll be okay? Wanna try it? I don't have any scientific paper handy that says it's bad.


Good point Leah.

The point of the health section is to give GOOD solid advice. I see some folks aren't willing to back off and allow good solid advice to be given without picking up the "I need scientific data to back your statements" before backing down. For every lucky dog who ingested a chocolate bar, there are others who weren't so lucky. Many warnings about toxic items to dogs are given because so many folks out there don't use the good common sense given to them. 

I find it frustrating that this crap is happening in a forum section that should not be taken to this level of petty "banter". This section is for help, not for someone to hear himself or herself speak or to argue for arguement's sake.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> AdamDude, I also can't see the point you are trying to make. I'm really trying to though, I read this whole thread. Are you saying that you believe nothing unless you have a scientific study at your fingertips? *Because not every dog who has beer ingests enough to die, that means that it's okay to give them beer? Or the same sentence but with chocolate?*
> 
> I can ingest small amounts of cyanide and be okay. Does that mean I can give you a big plate full of it and you'll be okay? Wanna try it? I don't have any scientific paper handy that says it's bad.


There you go. The topic here is about beer and it's health factors. So if X amount is not enough to kill or send to the vet, then in reality it IS okay, correct? Now if Y amount can kill, then it is NOT okay to give.

Like anything, large amounts can have a negative effect. But when people flat out tell me "it's poisonous and you should never give your dog this, it's bad" then that's where I bring up the question. I find it ignorant how people can say death is a result of this when clearly it's not the case. 

And with your comment about cyanide, when ever did I say any large amount of product was a good thing? I stated many times small amounts and backed by yes, large amounts could lead to sever problems.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

DnP said:


> Good point Leah.
> 
> The point of the health section is to give GOOD solid advice. I see some folks aren't willing to back off and allow good solid advice to be given without picking up the "I need scientific data to back your statements" before backing down. For every lucky dog who ingested a chocolate bar, there are others who weren't so lucky. * Many warnings about toxic items to dogs are given because so many folks out there don't use the good common sense given to them.
> *
> I find it frustrating that this crap is happening in a forum section that should not be taken to this level of petty "banter". This section is for help, not for someone to hear himself or herself speak or to argue for arguement's sake.


OKay AdamDude, this is why people say don't give beer to dogs. Not everyone can make the distinction between giving a can of beer to a chihuahua versus giving one to a great dane. It is safer from an educational standpoint to make a blanket statement that covers all dogs rather than attach qualifiers to the statement.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Nobody here has said a little bit of beer is going to kill a dog- no one!

Everyone here has said there is no evidence beer has any health benefits for a dog and X amount for one dog may be toxic to another dog. Weight and age would play a huge role in how toxic alcohol consumption would be just like in humans. The smaller, younger, and old age all contribute to how fast and effectively the liver and kidney's can process anything so 2 ounces to a GSD and 2 ounces to a miniature yorkie are very different. The question in it of itself is just so stupid. What moron would actually ponder purposely giving their dogs alcohol? Alcohol is toxic to our bodies and that of dogs- deadly no not necessarily but toxic yes absolutely


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whew. Exhausting!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

LisaT said:


> :thinking: :thinking: :thinking: That's sounds like it might be toxic to me :thinking: :thinking: :thinking: Having seen dogs pronounced "okay" after ingesting chocoalate, sent home, only to seizure and die days later, I would call that toxic????


Like I said in my post above, it's not that the ingredient is necessarily toxic, it's the amount in which it is ingested.

Theobromine is "toxic" to humans as well if it is consumed in large enough amounts. It is found in chocolate, cola drinks, acai berries, and a number of other foods. 

The amount of theobromine in chocolate and most foods is small enough that it will not harm humans who consume it, but it certainly can and does cause toxic effects in humans if you eat enough of it, particularly in the elderly. 

Does this mean it's so toxic that we should not eat any chocolate, have any cola drinks, or have acai berry drinks, since it's toxic and dangerous?

It's the same with dogs - it's not that getting a piece of chocolate is going to kill a dog, it's that, a dog who gets enough of it, may suffer serious health consequences or death. (Just like humans who get enough of it.)

In humans, the lowest published toxic dose for theobromine poisoning is 26 mg per kilo of body weight, for dogs it's 16 mp per kilo of body weight. The median lethal dose for theobromine poisioning in dogs is 300mg per kilo of body weight.

The definition of toxic is "acting as or having the effect of a poison; poisonous". I don't think that theobromine is necessarily poisonous - just in large enough amounts it *becomes* poisonous. (Which is also true with caffeine and alcohol - in humans, too.)


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> No offense to the good Doctor, but beer does the same to humans, too. It can lead to staggering, coma, and even death. If consumed in large enough quantities.
> 
> Obviously, giving a dog beer is not a good thing to do, has no nutritional value, and makes no sense, but it's not exactly "poisonous", nor will it kill a dog to snatch a sip if you don't watch your glass.
> 
> A lot of lists of "things that are poisonous" or otherwise dangerous to dogs include items people feed ALL THE TIME - raw chicken, raw eggs, raw fish. Which are perfectly safe and not poisonous or dangerous. But so many lists simply include them.


But some people are not the same. Just like crack, some people fall out from the first hit of it. I bet it's the same with drinking.

I think alcohol and beer are poison, for dogs and humans. It doesn't help, it doesn't contribute to making you more healthy no matter how much you drink. 

That argument could be used for vitamins. Vitamins are good if taken in the right way, and can be poisonous if taken the wrong way. However, vitamins CAN help you health wise.

What can beer and alcohol do to your body that's good? NOTHING!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Even water becomes toxic if ingested in sufficient quantity. 

You can Google "LD50 dog alcohol" and get a PDF that shows how much alcohol you could give a dog before you kill it, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> But some people are not the same. Just like crack, some people fall out from the first hit of it. I bet it's the same with drinking.
> 
> I think alcohol and beer are poison, for dogs and humans. *It doesn't help, it doesn't contribute to making you more healthy no matter how much you drink.
> *
> ...


This is untrue. Read up on the Mediterranean lifestyle. Red wine is consumed in moderate quantities and those people live very long lives.

Back on topic, AdamDude have we answered your question well enough?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i don't think i have EVER heard of a human dying from caffine.. or chocolate overdose or drinking too many acia berry drinks... not saying that the risk is out there... but you can die by drinking too much water, and there are far more people who die from over hydrating than eating too much chocolate or caffine... i however, was in iraq drinking nothing but red bull's and gatoraids, and ended up with one **** of a kidney stone... i drank at least a 6 pack of red bull and at least 12 pack of gatoraids in a day... i do believe i am still alive tho


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow


Interesting slideshow, but I bet a whole section on this forum will have a problem with the raw meat/raw eggs being things that dogs should never eat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I had a problem with that section of it!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> i don't think i have EVER heard of a human dying from caffine..


I had to comment, since I just read an article about someone who died of a caffeine overdose last week in England ...granted, he took it in powder form in an amount equivalent to 70 energy drinks, but it was still the caffeine that killed him. 
BBC News - Caffeine death sparks alert by Nottinghamshire coroner

I'm not even going to comment on the beer thing, since I think it is completely pointless.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow


My point exactly. A lot of lists include foods that many of us feed our dogs, whether frequently or not. Raw meat, raw fish, raw eggs. Heck, according to that list, we can't even share some plain vanilla ice cream in summer, because it's dangerous / unhealthy / toxic to dogs. *sigh*


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think lists like that play to the lowest common denominator. As in the people out there that think it's a great idea to give your dog a bowl of ice cream every night for dessert. In that case, vanilla ice cream would be unhealthy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't some lady die from drinking too much water?? It was for a radio station contest.


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

The reason i let him have the beer in the first place is my cheesy scene of humor. I have domestic beer with dinner or while watching football on a regular basis, Reagan shows no interest. On this day my wife had brought home a six pack of Spaten (a German import) and he decided he wanted it. I thought, what the heck... German beer for the German Shepherd. 

Though a 2 oz serving of beer contains approximatively one tenth of an ounce of alcohol; judging by everyones reaction, I won't be doing that again. Trust me I've never been so attached to an animal as I am Reagan, and wouldn't never do anything I thought could cause him harm. Just feel better knowing my wife and I plan on sticking with our "fur babies" because I'm sure I would have done the same thing if he was my human child.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Even though a dog may not show any physical signs now, he/she may later on.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Some dogs are VERY sensitive alcohol. My girl could not tolerate herbal tinctures, flower essences, etc., with alcohol in them - just several drops would make her ill. It would be easy to miss the signs, I only knew them from living with her for years. That is a situation where a dog could be made very ill, with small doses, and an unaware owner may not notice until the point of no return was passed.


----------

